
LAPD Got Tech Demos from Israeli Phone Hacking Firm NSO Group - LinuxBender
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7wna7/lapd-phone-hacking-nso-group-westbridge
======
hootbootscoot
LAPD has a $1.3 BILLION dollar annual budget. That's beyond insane. How many
dodgy programs is it funding vs public safety policing as SHOULD be their core
job duty?

I'd re-assign a large part of that money into actual human services that
aren't about predating upon the LA populace.

~~~
thephyber
It's worth pointing out that the recent budget meeting where the LA budget
committee listened to complaints for 8 hours, was passed unchanged.

At this point, I'm starting to think we are no better than Russia's "managed
democracy".

